# What wire do you like best?



## kev mac (30/9/17)

Is stainless your go to, or trusty old kanthal?How about Nichrome 80?I guess some still use Ni2000 and titanium though I personally don't know why.Performance, flavor what do you use and why?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/9/17)

Kanthal and NI80 mainly for me @kev mac 

Kanthal because I know it well and it's reliable. 

NI80 because it has a faster ramp which I also like. 

But I still prefer Kanthal for the higher ohm builds. 

Need to experiment more though...

How about you ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Ni80 only (Kidney Puncher). ATM my go to coils are 26gx2 claptoned with 40g. All Ni80.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/17)

Just plain old NI80. Normal round as well as flatwire.
Good ramp up time and flavor.
Easy to coil with

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just plain old NI80. Normal round as well as flatwire.
> Good ramp up time and flavor.
> Easy to coil with



How does the round compare to the flatwire in general @BioHAZarD ?
I never tried flatwire but am curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> How does the round compare to the flatwire in general @BioHAZarD ?
> I never tried flatwire but am curious


Hey
I quite like using the flatwire to create a larger surface area for the same resistance as you would coil for round. IMO it produces only slighty better flavour than round wire. Overall i am happy with it. Easy to coil by hand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## antonherbst (1/10/17)

I have 26gauge ni80 and kanthal A1 that i use often and i love the kanthal for the “ease” of the build and the ni80 for the “crisp” vape i get from it. I have just recently been blessed with a combination of 3 exotic coils thanks to @TheV and i must say the 2 that i am running with now is amazing. The exotic coils is something i am gonna try in the near future as i do find the coils produce a better flavor than just plain round wire. 

Ps just remember this is based on what i like and juices i vape with in my devices.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

For me it’s n80 Claptons for the win, I get the best flavour off this build, that been said, I haven’t tried a lot of other builds besides kanthal and nichrome, actually to think of it I can’t even answer because I’m so inexperienced, my bad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have 26gauge ni80 and kanthal A1 that i use often and i love the kanthal for the “ease” of the build and the ni80 for the “crisp” vape i get from it. I have just recently been blessed with a combination of 3 exotic coils thanks to @TheV and i must say the 2 that i am running with now is amazing. The exotic coils is something i am gonna try in the near future as i do find the coils produce a better flavor than just plain round wire.
> 
> Ps just remember this is based on what i like and juices i vape with in my devices.
> View attachment 108842
> View attachment 108843


Glad to hear you enjoyed the coils and at least got a feel for the stuff 
I find myself using mainly 24ga Ni80 or 26ga SS316 these days. Once in a while I'll build with a Geek Vape Clapton 3x30ga + 38ga Ni80 just for fun but I seem to prefer more basic wire at the moment.



Jengz said:


> For me it’s n80 Claptons for the win, I get the best flavour off this build, that been said, I haven’t tried a lot of other builds besides kanthal and nichrome, actually to think of it I can’t even answer because I’m so inexperienced, my bad


Inexperience and a hunger to learn is the best place to be bud. The world is your oyster and you just have a bunch of fun times ahead.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tank88 (1/10/17)

Ni80 all the way for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/10/17)

24g ni80 flat wire by haywire. find is makes flavours pop especially dessert or bakery profiles. 
fused claptons 26gx2 wrapped with 38g all ni80. when I have the time to make them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (1/10/17)

I'm a simple kinda guy, at the moment basic round SS316 28ga, just a simple 5/7/8 wrap, and boom.

My device is seriously underpowered and my new one is with SAPO currently and until I get it, I'm gonna keep it simple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> Kanthal and NI80 mainly for me @kev mac
> 
> Kanthal because I know it well and it's reliable.
> 
> ...


Hi @Silver ,I've been going with S.S.316 for the most part lately. It's versatile and I get good flavor.Been wanting to try more Nichrome 80 as some say it gives the best flavor and that is my main goal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the coils and at least got a feel for the stuff
> I find myself using mainly 24ga Ni80 or 26ga SS316 these days. Once in a while I'll build with a Geek Vape Clapton 3x30ga + 38ga Ni80 just for fun but I seem to prefer more basic wire at the moment.
> 
> 
> Inexperience and a hunger to learn is the best place to be bud. The world is your oyster and you just have a bunch of fun times ahead.


Been hearing many using N80 ,and since you do S.S.as well how do you compare the flavor between the two?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Been hearing many using N80 ,and since you do S.S.as well how do you compare the flavor between the two?


Unfortunately I use them at different gauges so I'm not sure how valid my findings are but for me, personally, they are very similar. I should really get some matching gauges in the different materials and do proper comparison with the same builds in the same attys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (2/10/17)

I'm SS316 almost exclusively. The resistance to surface area ratio at the various gauges, between 28 to 24 seem to suit me best. Tried Ni200 but found it gave a bit of a taste and I see no need to go that low on ohms. Still do the odd Kanthal coil when in the mood for a low watt high ohm coil in one of the toptanks mainly.

See no need to change as I am happy with SS and know the material well enough to adjust coils for different attys and uses. Guess its a case of personal preference as for all I know NI80 may be just as good once I get to know it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/17)

Trusty 22g kanthal for me. Tried everything else and always seem to go back to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (2/10/17)

SS316 26g or 24g or NI80 26g. Instant ramp up FTW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

Rafique said:


> SS316 26g or 24g or NI80 26g. Instant ramp up FTW



Hi @Rafique 
I haven't experimented enough with SS wire.
How does SS compare to NI80? Say for the same gauge, ie 26g
Any noticeable change in flavour or coil life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Ni80 24g for me. Easy to build with and the taste is awsome ramp up is good. Ss316 26g also realy good and the added benefit of tc also a plus. Its easy to work with and overs great flavour.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (2/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rafique
> I haven't experimented enough with SS wire.
> How does SS compare to NI80? Say for the same gauge, ie 26g
> Any noticeable change in flavour or coil life?



Hi @Silver 

In terms of normal round wire configuration. I'd say ramp is the same for both but I think ni80 slightly a bit faster. 

For me I prefer SS over ni80 in terms of flavour bare in mind this is normal round wire. I get a longer life span with SS I think because it much firmer to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (2/10/17)

I have just made a dual parallel 26G ni80 and OH MY GOSH!. thee best flavour I have ever encountered. It's like taking a bite out of your juice. Also, very decent clouds at 40 watts(4 parallel wraps). Enjoying Dogs Life by Wiener Vape co at the moment.

Ive also tried the ni80 fused claptons. Good flavour , needs slightly higher wattage, around 75 watts, but spits quite a bit, esp if the top cap on my dripper is off and I'm priming some fresh cotton.

Kanthal is good. Havent used it extensively, but for me it doesnt give as good flavour as the ni80, but compensates by saving battery i.e. low wattages.( i did 10 wraps and found the sweet spot at 28 watts!)the clouds on this build was weather changing! i was very impressed, and at that wattage.

i would say stay away from hive wire. Id like to know your guys thoughts on this, but from my experience, it needs high wattages and just doesnt deliver, in respect to flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ozeran (11/10/17)

Just got some N80 Fused Clapton Wire 30ga*3+38ga. On a 2.5mm with 6 rolls I get 0.5 after a burn. The flavour is great. Just a bit of a pain on the coiling rig. Had to do it by hand. It kept on overlapping.


----------



## BATMAN (11/10/17)

I stand by old,faithful kanthal.This is mainly because I am a cloud chaser and depend on my reliable builds.
I know that a lot of cloud chasers prefer ni80 for chasing due to the fast ramp up time-but I compensate for it on the sensei bow (ie.pre-heating my coil before my inhale).Kanthal has also served me well in my last few comps and I shudder to risk my performance by trying something 'new'.

Perhaps I should try ni80 on the side and see where that gets me.

I also have 20ga and 24ga flatwire in my stocks and think that they are decent for everyday vaping.
The 20ga flatwire takes quite a beating and I generally have to change coils weekly,but prefer the24ga flatwire (haywire) for everyday vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (12/10/17)

Ni80 only, good flavour, quick ramp.


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Have 2 get to Vapeking Westrand today, need wire urgently. Thanks to all of you it will be Ni80.

I have a Vandy Pulse Squonker with 24mm Dead Rabbit riding it...any reason to rather use different wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Have 2 get to Vapeking Westrand today, need wire urgently. Thanks to all of you it will be Ni80.
> 
> I have a Vandy Pulse Squonker with 24mm Dead Rabbit riding it...any reason to rather use different wire?



Nope. You're good to go with Ni80. Get 26gauge (and 36g if you're doing claptons)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

zadiac said:


> Nope. You're good to go with Ni80. Get 26gauge (and 36g if you're doing claptons)


Thanks @zadiac. Not close to clapton territory yet, but I'll remember in future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/2/18)

Ni80 gasPhase #NUFFSAID

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (4/2/18)

Greyz said:


> Ni80 gasPhase #NUFFSAID



Where to get that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Where to get that?


www.gasphase.co.za is what your looking for bud.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Where to get that?


www.gasphase.co.za is what your looking for bud.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival (4/2/18)

For me, I use SS 316L wire exclusively because I find I get the best flavour from this wire as oppose to Ni80. I also find I can get great flavour at lower wattage (ranging from 23W to 28W) with SS 316L wire. Ramp up is quick imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Carnival said:


> For me, I use SS 316L wire exclusively because I find I get the best flavour from this wire as oppose to Ni80. I also find I can get great flavour at lower wattage (ranging from 23W to 28W) with SS 316L wire. Ramp up is quick imo.


I need some ss in my life @Carnival 

I’ve been a fan of 22g kanthal forever but I’m keen on ss. 

I don’t vape high watts so the quick ramp up works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (4/2/18)

Because i almost always use framed staple builds i use a combination. Cores are stainless for flavour and corrosion resistance and then i clapton with nichr80 for better ramp-up.
This will also apply for when i make fused claptons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Have 2 get to Vapeking Westrand today, need wire urgently. Thanks to all of you it will be Ni80.
> 
> I have a Vandy Pulse Squonker with 24mm Dead Rabbit riding it...any reason to rather use different wire?


Try some of this, does the job for me. Don't know what your preferred resistance is in the setup but it works well for me on the RSQ with a single coil RDA. Don't know where you will come out if you do dual coil though, but maybe keep it in mind.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (4/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Try some of this, does the job for me. Don't know what your preferred resistance is in the setup but it works well for me on the RSQ with a single coil RDA. Don't know where you will come out if you do dual coil though, but maybe keep it in mind.
> 
> View attachment 121209



Lekker wire that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Lekker wire that.


Agree, I use it in most of my tanks and rda's, as it suits my style, lower wattage with a higher resistance. Also does not kill battery life on the single cell squonker so fast. Want to try some SS later on, once I get some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/2/18)

Im too stuck in my ways. Been using twisted kanthal for over 2 years. It gives me such a nice warm, full mouth wettish vape. Yes i know wettish is not a word but for reason despise the word moist

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (4/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Try some of this, does the job for me. Don't know what your preferred resistance is in the setup but it works well for me on the RSQ with a single coil RDA. Don't know where you will come out if you do dual coil though, but maybe keep it in mind.
> 
> View attachment 121209



the exact same which I use !

but have also never used it in a dual coil situation

but for my needs it's awesome

I will still be experimenting with other wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (4/2/18)

Carnival said:


> For me, I use SS 316L wire exclusively because I find I get the best flavour from this wire as oppose to Ni80. I also find I can get great flavour at lower wattage (ranging from 23W to 28W) with SS 316L wire. Ramp up is quick imo.



Almost forgot about flatwire (I am using Flat Sixty 20g). I have had good results with this wire in terms of flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Well, the only NI80 in stock was this.So @zadiac, should the need to throw a view tips or ticks this way suddenly strike, I'll appreciate the hell out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Well, the only NI80 in stock was this.So @zadiac, should the need to throw a view tips or ticks this way suddenly strike, I'll appreciate the hell out of it.



No need for tips. Just wind a coil like you normally would. For single coil, 5 or 6 wraps and for dual coil, 6 or 7 wraps, depending on how low you like your ohms. The claptons will give you better flavor than the normal round wire coils. I would recommend spaced coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Well, the only NI80 in stock was this.So @zadiac, should the need to throw a view tips or ticks this way suddenly strike, I'll appreciate the hell out of it.


Just a quick side not


zadiac said:


> No need for tips. Just wind a coil like you normally would. For single coil, 5 or 6 wraps and for dual coil, 6 or 7 wraps, depending on how low you like your ohms. The claptons will give you better flavor than the normal round wire coils. I would recommend spaced coils.


Was planning spaced coils as well. Awesome, gonna play a bit, and update my findings. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Try some of this, does the job for me. Don't know what your preferred resistance is in the setup but it works well for me on the RSQ with a single coil RDA. Don't know where you will come out if you do dual coil though, but maybe keep it in mind.
> 
> View attachment 121209


Will add it to the list. Thanks @Room Fogger fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Wanted to try Royal Wicks and Jerky Cotton as well today, but they had no stock, only Cotton Bacon and I know what that offers...chasing flavour today. So decided to go with good old Japanese cotton and the shredder wicking


Steyn777 said:


> Just a quick side not
> 
> Was planning spaced coils as well. Awesome, gonna play a bit, and update my findings. Thanks man


Well that was more frustrating than I care to mention. 1st time building on this deck, when I bought it the guyd at Vapeking was nice enough to help me out with coils. So all excited, already got my info entered on vapetool, I start prepping my little area, just awesome...then after removing the old cotton and cleaning it nice, I discover I will be needing a micro flat type screwdriver....I probably have 300 star ones, because everyone throws 1 in literally when you buy ANYTHING. I don't own this thing I need and I do apologise to the maker of the dead rabbit, but I cursed him out in my mind like a mad man. Eventually got a sharp knive to do the job. The wrapping went great, always very proud of myself when I have to discard minimal excess wire because my measurements are fantastic. Got it to exactly .3 ohm, perfect. And for the life of me I couldn't get the coils straight, after about 20min I decided to go ahead and wick these non straight coils with the shredder method....so all the planning on getting as much flavour as possible was well done beforehand. 

It vapes okay, yes I can taste a difference in flacour, but so annoyed at myself I don't even wanna look at my DeadRabbit!!


Screw this....Igonna go through it all again in a few minutes, so expect another update maybe in the early morning hours. Lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Wanted to try Royal Wicks and Jerky Cotton as well today, but they had no stock, only Cotton Bacon and I know what that offers...chasing flavour today. So decided to go with good old Japanese cotton and the shredder wicking
> 
> Well that was more frustrating than I care to mention. 1st time building on this deck, when I bought it the guyd at Vapeking was nice enough to help me out with coils. So all excited, already got my info entered on vapetool, I start prepping my little area, just awesome...then after removing the old cotton and cleaning it nice, I discover I will be needing a micro flat type screwdriver....I probably have 300 star ones, because everyone throws 1 in literally when you buy ANYTHING. I don't own this thing I need and I do apologise to the maker of the dead rabbit, but I cursed him out in my mind like a mad man. Eventually got a sharp knive to do the job. The wrapping went great, always very proud of myself when I have to discard minimal excess wire because my measurements are fantastic. Got it to exactly .3 ohm, perfect. And for the life of me I couldn't get the coils straight, after about 20min I decided to go ahead and wick these non straight coils with the shredder method....so all the planning on getting as much flavour as possible was well done beforehand.
> 
> ...



Just keep at it mate. You'll get it right.


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Wanted to try Royal Wicks and Jerky Cotton as well today, but they had no stock, only Cotton Bacon and I know what that offers...chasing flavour today. So decided to go with good old Japanese cotton and the shredder wicking
> 
> Well that was more frustrating than I care to mention. 1st time building on this deck, when I bought it the guyd at Vapeking was nice enough to help me out with coils. So all excited, already got my info entered on vapetool, I start prepping my little area, just awesome...then after removing the old cotton and cleaning it nice, I discover I will be needing a micro flat type screwdriver....I probably have 300 star ones, because everyone throws 1 in literally when you buy ANYTHING. I don't own this thing I need and I do apologise to the maker of the dead rabbit, but I cursed him out in my mind like a mad man. Eventually got a sharp knive to do the job. The wrapping went great, always very proud of myself when I have to discard minimal excess wire because my measurements are fantastic. Got it to exactly .3 ohm, perfect. And for the life of me I couldn't get the coils straight, after about 20min I decided to go ahead and wick these non straight coils with the shredder method....so all the planning on getting as much flavour as possible was well done beforehand.
> 
> ...


The more you battle initially the better it is going to taste eventually,. Next time you visit our second home, pop into Midas and get one of these sets, makes life a breeze!



I was tired of not having a screwdriver handy, and at least this is big enough not to get lost easily.


----------



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Will defn


Room Fogger said:


> The more you battle initially the better it is going to taste eventually,. Next time you visit our second home, pop into Midas and get one of these sets, makes life a breeze!
> View attachment 121247
> 
> 
> I was tired of not having a screwdriver handy, and at least this is big enough not to get lost easily.


Will definitely get myself a set like that. Just finished 2nd build, wicked with cotton bacon instead of japanese, but the flavour is so prominent now...I like this mix less than I used 2. Hahaha. Brilliant. Cant wait for the custard to finish steaping...I have a feeling it's gonna be brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/2/18)

My favourite wire currently. I have tried various types but since I started using Flatwire I have found myself sidelining all others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

